# Chanterelle?



## tangofoxtrot (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## tangofoxtrot (Jul 31, 2016)

Sorry, tried to post pics obviously it didn't work lol. I need some help identifying these mushrooms, I think they are chanterelles but I'm not sure...


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/OELladO.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/D2y0Vp9.png[/img] 


tangofoxtrot , Just copy from where you store them into this site.


----------

